# Moved my Libraries to new Drive. How can I get back all my "Quick Access" in Kontakt?



## Dylanguitar (Jul 8, 2020)

Yesterday I installed a new SSD drive and moved all my library files over there. I've redirected all NI stuff in Native Acess, all my EW composer cloud stuff in EW Installation center, etc...
But all my "quick access" files that I had built within Kontakt are not showing. The file hierarchy is still there, but the instrument files they are supposed to lead to are not. Can someone explain to me how to redirect quick access to scan where the files have moved to? I can't seem to find the answer


----------



## unclecheeks (Jul 26, 2020)

Kontakt doesn’t know where to find the files if they’ve been moved. You can set up a sim link in the original location to the new location and that might solve the problem.


----------

